# Problems with Race driver GRID



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a problem with this game.

After watching the beginning movie ,the screen goes black and stays black except for a few menu words at the bottom of the screen like ' esc back' but the sound keeps working. 

My specs are-
Intel C2Q Q8200
G41 chipset with Intel X4500 onboard graphics 
2GB RAM kingston
320 GB hard drive
Win XP SP2

Any help please?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From reading *this post*, it looks like your onboard X4500 doesn't work with GRID. This user got the demo running at 12fps at low settings, but couldn't get the full game to work.



> *GRID (demo) WORKS!*
> Works fine except for a few artifacts on car. Customized low to medium settings.
> MIN 9
> MAX 20
> ...


Go to *http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest* to see if your computer meets the game's minimum requirements.

Have you installed the latest chipset drivers and *GRID patch 1.2*?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

even if it works, it'll be a slideshow, like Koala said
sorry for the bad news, but intel are built-in cards they are meant for every day's work but not for games
maybe it's time you should get a new video card
if you are willing to do that, please post your PSU make and model, watts and amps under the "12V"


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

It's so surprising to see such difference between the demo and full version.

But,Hey! srtest passed my PC with even recommended hardware.
So,what might be the problem?


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for that patch,
Im downloading it and tell u if it works or not.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

the patch won't matter if you don't have capable hardware


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nothing is working 

Do I really need a graphics card to run this game??
If yes then what will a decent graphics card cost me??


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if you want to get a graphic card please post your PSU make and model, watts and amps under the "12V" 
to see that, you need to open the side case of your desktop and look at the stickers on your Power Supply
get the information needed the watts(W) and the amps (A) under the Volts (12V)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

most likely you don't have a decent PSU

to get a decent graphics card and PSU the very least I'd say to spend would be $200
$150 won't get you much


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey,
I recently ran the demo version of the game and its working fine on my PC and is very much playable.
What can be the reason the the full version isn't working???


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try disabling all of your security programs nad then see if GRID works after that.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try playing the game at a low resolution like 800 x 600
also set all settings to low (to access advanced option press "Shift")
turn off the shadows cause they need a great video card, Iplay with settings on high but with now shadows to play with no lag


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

go get an ati 4770 and it will run fine(if you install the card properly)
it will cost you around 70-100 euros or dollars or whatever


BTW guys, i reasently purchased GRID bestsellers and it only runs on the background when i try to start it. this is getting frustrating and im only a click away from throwing my copy of the game out the window


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

aj_2007 said:


> Nothing is working
> 
> Do I really need a graphics card to run this game??
> If yes then what will a decent graphics card cost me??


Including a power supply the lowest would be around 100$ , although it won't really be the best but it will work.


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

emosun said:


> Including a power supply the lowest would be around 100$ , although it won't really be the best but it will work.



woooohoooooo is someone in there:wave: you dont need a 100 dollar psu to get the job done and 100 dollars are enough to buy a ultra decent psu

heroichi 500watt green retail 80 plus. hehe it costs 51(72 dollars) euros here and is capable of supporting anything you throw at itray:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

$100 will not buy an ultra decent PSU. I wouldn't even trust a 4770 to run on a 500W PSU, let alone a heroichi.
Low quality, not enough amps. You'd want 26 amps on the +12v rail _minimum_.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This PSU will be able to handle most or any graphics card you throw at it.

Corsair 850w
$140
after rebate $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

I've got to agree with Tiber, The current PSU is probably good for a ATI 4550, nothing higher.


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

Tiber Septim said:


> $100 will not buy an ultra decent PSU. I wouldn't even trust a 4770 to run on a 500W PSU, let alone a heroichi.
> Low quality, not enough amps. You'd want 26 amps on the +12v rail _minimum_.


this heroichi psu currently supports a system with an athlon x2 7750 black edition, 2x 4850 and 4gigs of ddr2 ram. sometimes my friend you buy more than what you pay and this psu is the real deal in a budget price.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I really doubt it if you check the amps on that PSU you will see that it can't even handle a single 8800 GT
even if it did, maybe for couple of months before it blows away and take some PC parts with it, maybe I would trust that PSU to power my 9400 GT but really nothing more than that


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If your PSU breaks down soon, and it will don't tell us we didn't warn you.

How long have you had this crappy psu?


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

1-the psu runs close to a year without any problem
2-dont forget that this is heroichi, not some no name crappy psu
3-have you even tryied this psu? i mean you only set your eyes on expensive ones while there are excelent parts with budget price.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Heroichi is HEC, the budget range of generic PSUs. They use cheap components, poor quality caps, etc. and the numbers on the label don't give a fair representation of the unit's true power output.

You might get away with using one, but generally their quality is known to be poor when compared to the top makes like Corsair, Seasonic, Toughpower, etc. which is why we don't recommend them. But, of course, it's up to the user if they want to go with a cheap unit.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The one thing you don't go budget on is a PSU.

This should be your PSU - if it isn't then find me the exact specs or take a picture of your PSU's label
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817339031

This PSU should properly barely be able to run a ATI 4670

It has 2 12v rails @ 25 amps and 18amps
Corsair 550w has 1 12v rail @ 41amp

You may go hey my PSU has more well multi railed PSU do not add the rails amps properly plus they aren't as stable.

A PSU is the heart of a computer there is no going cheap on it.

Maybe it'll run another month or so with your 2 x 4850 GPU's.


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

Guys,
I Think this is a bug with the game as I can hear background music and menu sounds but see only black screen.The demo gives me 15-17 FPS at 800X600 res.(quite playable).But, I've decided that I need an upgrade.

talking of GPU I'll get HD4770 or 4850
Now, u guys tell me which PSU to take??
I have two choices
this one-
http://techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_194&products_id=1306

or this one-
http://techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_194&products_id=963

and yeah,whats with that corsair's 8 pin CPU power connector??will I be able to connect to my boards 4 pin 12V connector??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I wouldn't use either of those PSUs to power an HD4770/4850. The 600W CoolerMaster is only 70% efficient, and the 450W Corsair only has 33A on the +12V line, too close to the recommended minimum of 28A for comfort in the long term.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The Corsair's 8 pin CPU connector is detachable they all are up to the Corsair 850w

You need to go with this PSU

Corsair CMPSU-650TX Power Supply
Rs.7,393
http://techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_194&products_id=2819


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

well that one is too much for my budget
I think Corsair 550VX will be OKay.
won't it be??


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

the Corsair 550w is pushing it for a 4850.


----------

